# looking for somebody to travel. WA...



## emilie-oz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm Emilie, I've been in Australia for 3 months, studying and working and now I'd like to travel in WA. SO I'm looking for somebody to travel with between Perth and Shark bay but I've no plan yet. I'm 19 but I can't drive in Australia. However we could share a car and the petrol, or my dream would be to travel by motorbike but maybe it's a crazy idea in Australia... If you have some idea or if you want to join me it will be a pleasure to talk with you.

Now I'm working in the north of Geraldton but I will go in Perth soon. In the next months I'd like to travel to south of Perth and to the East coast. Actualy I want to travel everywhere in Australia, so if you are looking for some friendly company, I'm here...

See ya!


----------

